# Bartholina burmaniana



## Faan (Feb 29, 2008)

I showed a picture of this orchid in the thread on Gesneriads, but decided to take it away there and put it in here.
Last year in Sept on a visit to see some wildflowers in the Southern Cape we were fortunate to see Bartholina burmaniana in flower.
We saw on the same day many other bulbs in flower, but this was the only Bartholina found, and found by my wife Ines. When looking at the picture you can see why it is not so easy to find this little plant


----------



## cwt (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful. Wasnt there one on display at the COS 50 in Sept when I was down there?


----------



## Faan (Feb 29, 2008)

You are right, there was on the COS show.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never heard of or seen this orchid before. Very different flower


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2008)

Lovely, hopefully it's in a protected area. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Rick (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome flower and thanks for sharing. I've only seen this species in a photo once before.

Do you know of anyone culturing this species that could give us a tutorial on it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 29, 2008)

That is a fantastic flower!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 29, 2008)

Incredible genus and you are so lucky to have seen them in person. From what I've heard, they are not easy to grow. Thanks for the shot!


----------

